# Standby Crew



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

It’s been a while since I’ve fished from my own boat, but I’ve finally got her ready to put some water behind her again. I like to fish overnight to beat the heat and avoid the daytime combat fishing, plus I like to be in place when the early morning bite kicks off. If this sounds like something you’d like to try, please pm me or reply here if you would like to be a part of the crew sometime. Fuel cost average $100 or so pp with a crew of 4 splitting the cost. The rest of the crew will usually consist of my adult children who share expenses with everyone else…:yes:


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Count me in Capt!

EJ


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

My father in law and I would be interested. The longer we stay out there the better! All I need is details when and where


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

do you keep a two day limit?


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Nitzey said:


> do you keep a two day limit?


No, my understanding is I have to stay on the water for 24 hours to keep a two day limit. 12 to 14 hours is plenty of sweating for me... I just try to get a good mix of sea life and enjoy my time away from the ever ringing cell phone:whistling:...


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks. I was wondering about that rule.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

My 12yo son and I would love to be on your list of standbys, we also like night fishing.


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

Put me on standby! I can likely fill two spots at least.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Good enough gents... We'll close this topic now and I'll contact everyone I haven't already and get a little additional information from you. Right now, my plan is to fill up any empty spots, but as I get to know you guys, there's be some opportunities to pick your own crew...:thumbsup: 

No further pm's please, but for anyone else wanting a chance at filling a spot, you're welcome to post on my link here and if I don't make it to you, maybe someone else seeing your post will be able to.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Well I guess if you have any room me and Shane are always down


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

I'm always looking for a place to go.


----------

